# Buying Motocycle in Spain or Morocco



## snyderb (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knew of some places that I could buy a cheap motorcycle in either Spain or Morocco. I will be living in Morocco for about 5 months and I would like to have a motorcycle while I'm there.

I've tried searching a variety of classifieds, but I haven't really found much in the way of motorcycles for sale.

Does anyone know of any places that sells cheap motorcycles in Spain or Morocco, or any websites that would be likely to have motorcycles listed in their classifieds, etc?

Thanks!

Ben


----------

